# How does music affect your cats?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I've been thinking maybe I could add some background music to our home, as it's always so awfully quiet...

Does your cat benefit from background music?

Does she prefer relaxing or upbeat music?

Have you tried any of the cds especially for cats?


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Evie LOVES Dionne Warwick's 'Walk On By', she instantly starts purring and relaxes.

She gets startled by any other music. Mitzi doesn't react.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Aww, that song is indeed immensely relaxing. Evie has good taste.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Prince just fell asleep listening to Walk On By. Good sign...


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Ahh he likes it too! It must send out cat relaxation signals


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Wicket hates hates HATES pan flutes or anything with a similar pitch or tone--including our phone when it rings (plays a classical tune)--and will run around wildly as it plays or stare at the source with death ray eyes. He's taught the kitten the same habit so now when the phone rings they both start going totally postal *sigh* I find this amusing because my father is a classical pianist


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Nutmeg hates any noise that she isn't making. Once I started crying and she punched me in the face. She also hangs up our phones when they ring on a regular basis. She punches speakers when we dare turn on music.

Sinatra could care less.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't know about music, but my girls seem a little calmer when the t.v. is on. I think the white noise helps them not notice every single little sound outside. I leave it on Animal Planet, turned down low, when I'm at work.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't know if Cherry would react to any music...I never really play any out loud. But she must be used to constant noise since there is almost always a TV on in the house.

But I did play my clarinet a few times around her and had some sort of reaction. I don't know if it was curiosity, reaction to the music or reaction to the dog whining


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

My cats seem to care less about music, Even when I have some songs up on Windows Media. I figured they would be at the screen. Nop they just lay there.
I play guitar and banjo and have recently gotten back into playing. Neither cat shows any interest in the guitar. Maybe I am that awful LOL. Onyx does show some interest when I pull out the banjo. The first time she saw me playing she sat on the chair beside me and watched. She moved closer when I stopped. She then was on my lap and would paw at the strings. Running when she managed to make some noise. It was funny and wish I had a video of it. She now just sits and watches.
Conclusion. My cats don't like old time rock or country music. Onyx seems to enjoy bluegrass music however.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

The quickest way for me to ensure my girls leave the room is for me to start playing the piano. Everyone's a critic! :?


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Boo seems to like John Cougar Mellencamp and Celtic/Irish folk music but hates Black Eyed Peas.He also seems not to care when people play musical instruments as I play a Ocarina,my Dad plays guitar and banjo,and I have a friend who plays violin.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Bagpipes. They send MowMow into the deepest recesses of my closet.


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

Hitomi said:


> Boo seems to like Celtic/Irish folk music


Good cat. Boo has good taste in music.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Smirkitty said:


> I had a cat once that used to pull the pennywhistle from my mouth when I played it.


Oh I'm sorry. That must be hard critique to take... ;-)


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Samantha loves any music with an upbeat sound, and if I sing to her, she starts head-rubbing and purring all over me. It's pretty cute.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Monty gets out his drumkit and plays along.


Actually, he doesn't like it


----------

